# Transit Bus Mounting



## iwire (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you know where I can find specification for transit bus installation in APTA?

It more related to safety of the device installed in the bus to withstand vibration, the force applied to it so the mounting hardware is not moved.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not part of the APTA but work in a "similar" industry.

Starting from a static state with safety factor applied to ensure the component doesn't just fall off, typically, applying a dynamic safety factor of 1.3 is sufficient for vibration and fatigue unless the component is operating in its natural frequency. Usually testing will help you determine natural frequency if you don't have the software to simulate. Kind of vague, I know, but so is your description. Specifying some type of thread locker also works well to ensure bolts don't loosen up. It also depend upon how critical the application is. Are we talking about some light weight plastic component that has to withstand fatigue and not make noise or wheels falling off?


----------



## iwire (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for sort of vague.

It would be payment target approximately 10lb. We has SAE J1455 standard that covered the vibration, impact and etc, however, besides the IBC standard. The primary concerned on the mounting of the payment target is the horizontal force that potentially be applied to any direction of the unit from impact of someone holding on it. What's the typical standard design criteria on that?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't work with this kind of product, but it sounds like you are looking for the mounting standard for the payment box in a municipal bus? If so, treat it like a hand rail as you have referenced someone holding onto it.

From the IBC:"Guardrails and Handrails shall be designed to withstand a 200lb concentrated load applied in any direction and at any point on the top rail. Guardrails and Handrails shall also be designed to withstand a uniform load of 50 lb/ft applied horizontally to the top rail. Uniform loads are not to be applied simultaneously with the concentrated loads."

I would also call out a thread locker on the attachment hardware to ensure nothing rattles loose. The Loctite Red would be my recommendation.

HTH


----------



## iwire (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys..i will look into it. Yes, it should come with some loctite to prevent any bolts nuts coming lock from vibration etc


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 21, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I don't work with this kind of product, but it sounds like you are looking for the mounting standard for the payment box in a municipal bus? If so, treat it like a hand rail as you have referenced someone holding onto it.
> 
> From the IBC:"Guardrails and Handrails shall be designed to withstand a 200lb concentrated load applied in any direction and at any point on the top rail. Guardrails and Handrails shall also be designed to withstand a uniform load of 50 lb/ft applied horizontally to the top rail. Uniform loads are not to be applied simultaneously with the concentrated loads."
> 
> ...


^^This is what I would do as well...


----------



## iwire (Aug 21, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't work with this kind of product, but it sounds like you are looking for the mounting standard for the payment box in a municipal bus? If so, treat it like a hand rail as you have referenced someone holding onto it.
> ...


thanks...


----------

